# Race to Sub-15 "New"



## ChrisBird (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey Everyone! 
This is the race to sub-15 thread. 
Since the other one has kind of died, I have decided to start a new one.

It is the exact same as the old one, with results and new scrambles being posted every Friday.

Please post your 12 times, your average of 12, and a video if you end up making one. =D

# Follow all WCA guidelines for scrambling/solving/etc when possible.
# If there is a timer malfunction or some other valid reason for throwing out a specific scramble, redo the solve but perform the scramble twice.
# Use whatever timer you have available.
# You will be considered a "graduate" when you post Sub-15 averages for 3 consecutive rounds.
# You are encouraged to post videos, but they are not required. This is not to "keep people honest" but instead is a way for us to offer each advice. That is the goal here after all; to get faster.
# Please post ALL of your times, not just the average.

Scrambles due July 30th
1. D F' R' L B' F L2 U D' F' B' D' R' F' U' D L2 F2 U' D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D
2. R2 F L B' L2 F' L2 D F2 L' R U' D2 B2 D U2 F2 U B2 F R2 D L U2 R2
3. D2 U' F2 L U' B U D F' B L R' F' R' D' B L' B' F R' U' R L2 D L
4. R2 L D F2 U R F2 U F U F' R' F2 D' L2 D B D R B' L D' F' R2 U2
5. L2 D2 R' L D2 U2 L F B D L F2 U2 F' R F' L F2 D2 R' U' B' F2 L2 F2
6. U F2 D2 F D' U2 F' L2 F' D R2 D2 R2 L' U' B2 L F U R U R2 F U L'
7. B' L' B2 U2 D2 B2 U' B F' L2 F' D' R' L2 U R' U' L F D' B D' R2 L U2
8. F' D F L B F2 R D B' L' R B2 D' R2 B' U R2 L U F R2 D2 F2 U D
9. F U R F D L F' R2 L2 F B' D F D2 L2 R2 U2 R U2 F' L U L2 U' B'
10. L R D2 R' U2 B2 R B U' F L R' U L' R' D2 B U' L D' B D' R B' F2
11. F D' F B R' L' F2 U' F' D2 B R2 B R' D2 L' U2 L' R D2 U' L R' U D
12. U2 F' U' R2 U' B' U' R' B2 D2 F D' B' D' R2 U2 L D B F D' F2 B2 D2 B


Scrambles Due July 16th/24th results.


Spoiler









1.	R2 B2 D’ L2 R F B2 R' D B2 L’ U R' D L U L’ R F2 B L’ B' F' U2 B2
2.	R U2 L2 F2 B2 D R' F' D2 B' F D' U F' D' B2 F2 L' F' U R' L' D2 L F2
3.	D F2 R2 L' B D' F2 D L D' F' U B R' D U' L2 B2 R' U2 D2 F' B U2 L2
4.	B2 F D L R2 U F2 B' R2 L2 U' L U' L U B L2 D2 B2 D2 L F2 R L F'
5.	R2 U2 D F' U2 F U' D2 L' F2 L2 B U' F' U' F2 B' D U F' U B2 F D F
6.	U F2 D L2 U' L' F' L2 D2 U B2 D' U2 F B U2 L U2 R' U B' D R L' U2
7.	U R2 D F' D' L' B' R' U2 F' B' U R' D L' F' R U D' R' B' U' D' B2 L'
8.	L' R F2 D U R' D2 F' D U R F' R D2 B2 D B2 R U2 F' B' D' F' R U2
9.	F2 L D' F L2 D2 R2 L B' F' U' R U' B' L U D' R L2 B D' B' F R' U
10.	L' F2 R U2 F B2 D' B' D2 B' D2 U F' D2 B2 F' L D' F2 R2 B L R2 B' L
11.	D' L' F2 L' R U2 L B R D' R' U' L' F2 B' L2 R D F' L' R2 B' F D F2
12.	R2 D L F' L2 F' L2 R' B U' F U2 F B2 L' U' L' B D R2 L2 F R2 U R





July 9th Results


Spoiler










All previous weeks results are in the following spoiler tag.


Spoiler



1. F2 B R' D R' U' R' L B R2 F' U2 R' B2 D2 F' L F2 B' L' B D B' R' U'
2. U L2 R' B D' F' U' R' U B2 U2 F' L' D' R2 D U2 L U2 R2 D F U2 D2 F'
3. F U B' L U' D F' D F B' D R B2 U2 D2 L B2 U' B U F2 R2 L' F2 D'
4. B D2 B' U B2 U F U2 R2 L F2 R' B' D F D U2 B2 D2 L B R U B' U'
5. L2 U L' B' R B' F2 R' U' B' L B' U L' D B2 D U2 F2 L U B2 U' D2 B'
6. D2 R2 U' D' F' R2 F2 L' F2 B2 U2 L D' L U' L' D' U' B2 F' R' D2 B2 U2 F2
7. U R' D L' U2 B L U F' B' R2 F' L' R' D2 B L' F' D' R' F' B' D2 B R'
8. B D' F2 U R' U' R' F B L' R U D L2 R' B2 R2 U2 L' B2 D' U' R F' B2
9. B2 D2 R' F' R L' U2 B2 L2 D U F U L2 B F2 L' R D R' L F U' R B2
10. D L' B' R D' L R2 U2 B L' R' U2 F2 D2 R U2 L' F2 U D2 R D' B L2 F
11. B' L' D B U' L2 B' R' B2 F' U2 R' B' U' D' B L2 U' L2 B2 D' F D F' B'
12. F' L R2 D2 U2 L2 R' D' L B' D R F' R U2 B2 U B2 D' F2 B L D' F2 L

July 2nd Results


Spoiler











Set: July 2nd
1. D2 R' U' L U2 L2 D F2 D R F B D2 F D R B D' R' L' F' U F D' L2
2. R' U F U2 L R B' D' U2 R' D' L' B2 U2 D' R U' L2 R U R' L2 D' B2 D'
3. B2 L2 D2 F2 B' D L' D' L2 B2 R D2 U F' L' D2 L' R U2 D' R2 D U B2 L
4. F' D' B2 D L' B F R2 U2 D L2 R' U2 B2 R U F B2 L' F' D U F L D2
5. B R2 D U L2 R U' B' L' B' R2 L B' R2 F' L2 R' D2 L2 U D R F R' U'
6. U' F D B2 U' B' D2 B U R F2 B D F' R' L2 B' R2 B2 U2 D' F L' D' F2
7. B' R2 F2 B' D' U2 L2 U2 B F L' D2 L' B' L U' B2 L' U R2 L' B' L2 U' F
8. B D2 L2 D U2 R U' B' U' R2 B2 R L' F L' F' B' R D2 R D' F R F' B'
9. B U' R2 U' F2 U L F2 B' U2 F R2 B2 F' U2 L2 R F D' U F' L' D' B R2
10. B2 L' F' L' R F R2 U2 B2 F L R2 B2 F' R' D U' F' D' R' U R2 D F' U
11. R' B' D' B2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 F' U2 D R' U' R' D' U' B L' U2 R D' L D' F2
12. U2 L' R U' L' D' F2 L2 R F2 U L2 D B' D2 B' L' B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 R F2


June-25 Results:


Spoiler









ThatGuy, I would recommend going and joining the Sub-20 thread.



Previous Set: Results Posted Friday, 25-June, 2010.
1. D' B2 R' B' R F' D' U' B2 U L' D2 B2 F' R' U' F2 D L' F' L' R2 F2 U2 B
2. L' B' L2 U2 F' U' R2 F2 D L' F U F2 D2 R B R2 L2 F U2 F' R' L2 B2 L'
3. F' B' D L2 D B2 L' B' R U' F2 U L2 F2 L' D' U' L' D2 R L' B2 L' R' U
4. D U' B2 L' D' F U R B D F2 D2 U' L' U' R' L' U' L' F' U' B R' D' F'
5. F' L D' F' B2 U' D' F' R F2 B2 R' U R2 U B' R' F' U L2 R B' L2 B2 F
6. B' U' L B2 L2 R' B' R L F2 D U B2 U2 D R D' B2 U' F2 U D' B F D2
7. D R B2 L F2 B2 L2 B' L' D' R F D2 F B' L U2 B D' U B' D2 B2 L D
8. L2 D' F B2 R' B2 D2 R' U R D' R' D' F' L2 B' U' D R F2 B' D2 U2 B D
9. L2 R2 U D2 R' F' U2 D2 R' D2 F U' B F2 R' L' D B2 L2 F2 R' U D B' D'
10. D' B' F' U L' D2 B' L' U' B' L R2 U F2 L' B2 L' D2 F' R L B2 R L' U2
11. B2 D2 U2 B2 L R F2 L' F2 U2 D R F' D2 F2 B2 U2 F L' U R2 U L2 B' R
12. R L' B R2 B' F' R2 D' R2 U' F' L2 R2 F' D F2 R D' F D U2 B2 U' D2 R2


~Chris


----------



## Feryll (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh how I pray that this one won't slip through the cracks. I'll attempt it tomorrow evening. Nights


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 10, 2010)

thank god. Good job chris

ps: ask a mod to delete the old one


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jun 10, 2010)

If new ones keep being created, no one will ever graduate!


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 10, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Hey Everyone!
> This is the race to sub-15 thread.
> Since the other one has kind of died, I have decided to start a new one.
> 
> ...



typo?


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 10, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> If new ones keep being created, no one will ever graduate!



thats the point


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 10, 2010)

Average: *14.57*

Individual Times: 13.15, 14.47, 13.86, 14.86, (11.84), 14.22, 13.15, 18.36, 15.25, (26.44), 15.66, 12.72

Comments: No video, I'm about to go to bed and wanted to get this over with. Most of the last layer cases were very easy...I bet over half of the PLLs were a U. No lucky solves though. 5th scramble = easy. I messed up OLL on the 10th solve and had to redo most of F2L. Very good average. That is all.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 10, 2010)

And Mine.

Average: 19.64
18.03, 19.97, 18.16, (16.15), (23.27), 22.28, 17.84, 18.93, 19.52, 17.75, 22.28, 21.50

Blah, those 23s and 22s killed me >_>

[youtubehd]NSyx-rnXIkc[/youtubehd]

~Chris


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jun 10, 2010)

Statistics for 06-10-2010 12:59:03

Average: 17.29
Standard Deviation: 0.00
Best Time: 14.46
Worst Time: DNF
Individual Times:
1.	17.08	F' D' L' R U L U' B' R2 F2 D2 L U B' L2 U' F L2 D2 F2 L F' B L U
2.	15.86	B L' B' U R' B' L' D F2 R' L2 F2 U2 R' L' U' F' U' R' F2 D2 R L D' R2
3.	16.86	F2 U F2 L2 F2 B L R' D B2 U' F' D2 R' L2 B2 R D' L' F2 D' F' B2 U L2
4.	17.47	B2 R L2 B2 D' F2 R2 L' D' F U D2 F2 U' R2 D2 R D U L B R' U' B D
5.	18.09	L D2 B' U R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 B U' B' D' B' U' F2 L' F' L' D2 B R' B R2
6.	(DNF)	U' B' R L' D L D' L2 F2 D2 L' R2 F2 U D L U2 F B2 R2 L' F2 R2 D B'
7.	(14.46)	B2 U2 R U L2 D' R2 U F L' B' F' U' F2 U2 D' F R2 F L R D F' U F'
8.	17.25	D R2 B L' U2 F2 U' L' B2 L' R2 B2 D F D' R U' B' D' B' F U B' R2 D
9.	17.06	R2 B' F R2 L2 D B R2 B U R' L2 D R L2 B' F' U B R2 L' D' F U2 B'
10.	19.06	F' R2 D2 R U2 L2 U2 L R2 F' L' U L' R' B' R' L2 U F R' L' U' B F D
11.	15.30	F2 U F R F2 L U2 R' U2 F' L' F' R' U R' L2 B' D R' U' R' F2 L U' B
12.	18.91	R D2 L D' F2 D' B2 U' F' B R2 D U R B D' F D B' F2 L B F2 R2 L

not even close....
(


----------



## zachtastic (Jun 10, 2010)

----- JNetCube Best Average for Wed Jun 09 22:07:21 PDT 2010 -----

Average: 17.24

Fastest Time: 15.29
Slowest Time: 20.56
Standard Deviation: 01.46

Individual Times:
1) 15.97 1. F' D' L' R U L U' B' R2 F2 D2 L U B' L2 U' F L2 D2 F2 L F' B L U 
2) 17.62 2. B L' B' U R' B' L' D F2 R' L2 F2 U2 R' L' U' F' U' R' F2 D2 R L D' R2 
3) 19.39 3. F2 U F2 L2 F2 B L R' D B2 U' F' D2 R' L2 B2 R D' L' F2 D' F' B2 U L2 
4) 15.57 4. B2 R L2 B2 D' F2 R2 L' D' F U D2 F2 U' R2 D2 R D U L B R' U' B D 
5) 16.10 5. L D2 B' U R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 B U' B' D' B' U' F2 L' F' L' D2 B R' B R2 
6) 16.60 6. U' B' R L' D L D' L2 F2 D2 L' R2 F2 U D L U2 F B2 R2 L' F2 R2 D B' 
7) (20.56) 7. B2 U2 R U L2 D' R2 U F L' B' F' U' F2 U2 D' F R2 F L R D F' U F' 
8) 19.95 8. D R2 B L' U2 F2 U' L' B2 L' R2 B2 D F D' R U' B' D' B' F U B' R2 D 
9) 17.85 9. R2 B' F R2 L2 D B R2 B U R' L2 D R L2 B' F' U B R2 L' D' F U2 B' 
10) 16.60 10. F' R2 D2 R U2 L2 U2 L R2 F' L' U L' R' B' R' L2 U F R' L' U' B F D 
11) 16.73 11. F2 U F R F2 L U2 R' U2 F' L' F' R' U R' L2 B' D R' U' R' F2 L U' B 
12) (15.29) 12. R D2 L D' F2 D' B2 U' F' B R2 D U R B D' F D B' F2 L B F2 R2 L 

Basically normal average for me. I'm having a lot of difficulty looking ahead during f2l. My breakdown looks something like:

f2l: 12-13s
LL: 4-5s

I can't see how I'm ever going to have a 6s f2l.  

I would really appreciate any words of wisdom/advice some "pro" cubers have to give.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jun 10, 2010)

zachtastic said:


> ----- JNetCube Best Average for Wed Jun 09 22:07:21 PDT 2010 -----
> 
> Average: 17.24
> 
> ...



we have the same average. But i think i'm faster than you are in f2l, but you're a lot faster than me in LL.

i'm not a "pro" cuber, but i'm advising to slow solve.
slow solving can help you improve looking ahead


----------



## zachtastic (Jun 10, 2010)

The Bloody Talon said:


> zachtastic said:
> 
> 
> > ----- JNetCube Best Average for Wed Jun 09 22:07:21 PDT 2010 -----
> ...



Yeah earlier in the day I had a RAo12 for 14.79. I do slow turning (fluid turning) for f2l, no pause from last pair to pll, fast pll. Like last month I had the same average, but my breakdown was like:

f2l: 8-10s
LL: 7-8s

Now my f2l sucks, and It's really frustrating.


----------



## Jebediah54 (Jun 10, 2010)

Well, it started off really nice... then near the end it went a bit downhill, but finished nicely.

14.81
17.89
14.53
14.06
(DNF)
15.05
16.39
(14.02)
18.58
17.88
18.69
15.48
---------
16.34

Really, I'm surprised solve 9 and 12 went as well as they did. Solve 9 I messed up the OLL and had to redo the last F2L slot. 12 I didn't plan my cross very well, and ended up with a U Perm. However, on the DNF I messed up a fingertrick on the PLL without realizing it and stopped the time *smack self*.

Overall, 16.34 is pretty much exactly my average, so I'm happy with it considering the DNF.


----------



## Weston (Jun 10, 2010)

OH:
16.07, 19.34, 16.51, 18.05, 18.52, 15.68, 22.57, 12.25, 16.49, 19.84, 16.57, 17.76 = 17.48
Really good for me.
The 12 was an EPLL skip


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 10, 2010)

16.47 avg12 (stackmat - wish this was a requirement )

(14.30) 16.96 15.68 18.02 15.80 16.25 14.91 16.34 16.53 15.21 (DNF) 18.36

Even though I failed at the end, this is a very good average for me.


----------



## riffz (Jun 10, 2010)

I'll do the average tomorrow. Thanks for reviving this.


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 10, 2010)

20.06
18.94
16.66
20.77
21.09
19.78
18.58
19.55
15.16
21.31
16.56
21.33
Average=19.14


----------



## Ashmnafa (Jun 10, 2010)

Average: 16.63

Times: 16.87, 17.61, (18.70), 16.40, 16.24, (13.28), 15.04, 17.01, 16.67, 18.42, 17.25, 14.85

It was meh.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 11, 2010)

19.94, 19.92, 17.72, (17.69), 18.52, 18.49, (20.31), 19.98, 19.65, 18.30, 19.32, 17.90

=18.96 average. Eh.


----------



## peterbat (Jun 11, 2010)

(14.00), 15.06, 14.00, 17.94, 14.16, 17.46, 16.23, 16.67, 14.02, 16.23, (19.12), 15.44

avg = 15.72

Pretty decent. Started off well for me, but then fizzled. Still waiting on that first sub-15 avg of 12!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 11, 2010)

Average of 12: 18.48
1. (DNF) 
2. 16.26 
3. 21.86 
4. 20.37 
5. 17.19 
6. 17.89 
7. 17.21 
8. 18.58 
9. (13.81) 
10. 18.95 
11. 16.27 
12. 20.22 

Bad average for me


----------



## sz35 (Jun 11, 2010)

*Avg: 15.96*
1.	(14.02)
2.	15.90
3.	17.49
4.	15.48
5.	14.48
6.	16.30
7.	14.40
8.	15.58
9.	17.02
10.	16.89
11.	(21.63)
12.	16.02

Very avg avg for me


----------



## FruityNinja (Jun 11, 2010)

learn algorithm f2l and f2ll (Winter Variation)
itll help
im in the middle of learning both.


----------



## shelley (Jun 11, 2010)

So close.

Average: *15.02*
Standard Deviation: 0.99
Best Time: 12.33
Worst Time: 16.66
Individual Times:
15.18, 15.04, 13.75, 16.58, 13.34, 14.87, (12.33), (16.66), 16.44, 14.31, 15.59, 15.06


----------



## Elliot (Jun 11, 2010)

I'll join . I do have two sub-15 averages of 12, but I am no where near a sub-15 cuber.

(18.89), 15.66, (14.61), 17.91, 16.79, 18.13, 16.86, 18.73, 16.23, 15.42, 15.82, 16.58 = *16.82*


----------



## peterbat (Jun 11, 2010)

shelley said:


> So close.
> 
> Average: *15.02*
> Standard Deviation: 0.99
> ...



That's funny! I just had the exact same average of 12 two days ago (personal best).

NOTE TO CHRIS: I'm not submitting this to the race to sub-15; they are not the same scrambles.

<not to be recorded>
avg12: 15.02

13.52, 14.18, 15.26, 15.57, 18.20, 16.07, 14.16, (12.51), 12.77, (19.38), 14.84, 16.08
</not to be recorded>


----------



## Parity (Jun 11, 2010)

18.74, 15.80, 15.09, 15.87, 16.27, 16.05, 15.93, 16.25, 16.65, 15.14, 14.81, 16.43 

AVG:15.94

That is about a second better than my last AVG of 12.


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 11, 2010)

Average: 18.04
(13.97), 17.89, 18.64, 19.23, 15.92, 20.05, 16.67, 19.09, 15.36, 21.26, 16.30, (22.11)

There's some good times for me in there.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 12, 2010)

Average: 18.42
I didn't see the times before gqtimer deleted them. Twice. I'm not redoing it anymore, seeing as it wouldn't be fair. I had a 13.21 from a PLL skip, and a 17.50 from another PLL skip. I also had a DNF, a 20.06, a 23, a 21, and lots of 17's and 18's. I'm sticking to CCT until gq is vista-friendly.


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 12, 2010)

1.. *14.89* F' D' L' R U L U' B' R2 F2 D2 L U B' L2 U' F L2 D2 F2 L F' B L U
2.. *17.37* B L' B' U R' B' L' D F2 R' L2 F2 U2 R' L' U' F' U' R' F2 D2 R L D' R2
3.. *15.13* F2 U F2 L2 F2 B L R' D B2 U' F' D2 R' L2 B2 R D' L' F2 D' F' B2 U L2
4.. *14.96* B2 R L2 B2 D' F2 R2 L' D' F U D2 F2 U' R2 D2 R D U L B R' U' B D
5.. *17.50* L D2 B' U R2 F2 D2 B2 R2 F2 B U' B' D' B' U' F2 L' F' L' D2 B R' B R2
6.. *15.95* U' B' R L' D L D' L2 F2 D2 L' R2 F2 U D L U2 F B2 R2 L' F2 R2 D B'
7.. *13.29* B2 U2 R U L2 D' R2 U F L' B' F' U' F2 U2 D' F R2 F L R D F' U F'
8.. *16.39* D R2 B L' U2 F2 U' L' B2 L' R2 B2 D F D' R U' B' D' B' F U B' R2 D
9.. *15.12* R2 B' F R2 L2 D B R2 B U R' L2 D R L2 B' F' U B R2 L' D' F U2 B'
10. *17.82* F' R2 D2 R U2 L2 U2 L R2 F' L' U L' R' B' R' L2 U F R' L' U' B F D
11. *15.81* F2 U F R F2 L U2 R' U2 F' L' F' R' U R' L2 B' D R' U' R' F2 L U' B
12. *16.71* R D2 L D' F2 D' B2 U' F' B R2 D U R B D' F D B' F2 L B F2 R2 L

Average = 15.98


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 12, 2010)

7th scramble solution

Cross: x2 m' U2 R2 d R2 s2 y' (6)
1st: R U2 R' U' R U R' (7)
2nd: y' L' U L y' R' U2 R (6)
3rd: U2 L' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' (9)
4th: L U2 y' R U' R' U R U' R' (9)
OLL: y' x' U' R U' R' U2 x y' U2 R' F R F' (10)
PLL: y2 Jperm, no AUF (13)

60 moves...that's awful.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 12, 2010)

Gurplex2 said:


> 7th scramble solution
> 
> Cross: x2 m' U2 R2 d R2 s2 y' (6)
> 1st: R U2 R' U' R U R' (7)
> ...



Umm, four moves more than average awful?


----------



## 3x3 eyes (Jun 12, 2010)

Average: 52.56
Standard Deviation: 25.12
Best Time: 41.41
Worst Time: 1:16.55
Cube used: F2

Individual Times:
1. 48.71 
2. 59.75 
3. 47.18 
4. 42.41 
5. 44.81 
6. 1:07.53 
7. 43.38 
8. 1:04.22 
9. (41.41) 
10. 57.13 
11. (1:16.55) 
12. 50.44 

Help! :fp
That was fun.
I avg about a minute overall usually.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 12, 2010)

3x3 eyes said:


> Average: 52.56
> Standard Deviation: 25.12
> Best Time: 41.41
> Worst Time: 1:16.55
> ...



Please pass the sub 30 thread, as well as the sub 20 before you come here.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 12, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> 3x3 eyes said:
> 
> 
> > Average: 52.56
> ...



And why don't you stop trying to be a mod. We have enough of those already.

~Chris


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 12, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3 eyes said:
> ...



I'm sorry, I tried not to sound rude, and just gave him advice. Sounds like you're trying to be a mod yourself.


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 12, 2010)

Feryll said:


> Gurplex2 said:
> 
> 
> > 7th scramble solution
> ...



Oh really?
I thought 45-50 was normal. I always see Feliks do like 3-4 move inserts...


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 12, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...



http://senorgif.com/2010/06/03/funny-gifs-dont-sass-mods/


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 12, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3 eyes said:
> ...




But he should post in the other ones first.


----------



## zachtastic (Jun 12, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> 3x3 eyes said:
> 
> 
> > Average: 52.56
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 12, 2010)

zachtastic said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3 eyes said:
> ...



Bingo.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 12, 2010)

zachtastic said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > 3x3 eyes said:
> ...



Sorry someone had to tell him.


----------



## zachtastic (Jun 12, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> zachtastic said:
> 
> 
> > oprah62 said:
> ...



Not really. The "rules" of this thread don't say "OMGSUB-20 OR GTFO", so if you're working towards sub-15, you qualify. Since there are sub-30, sub-20 races, linking to them are better than trying to play mod because that isn't helpful at all.


----------



## CubeDust (Jun 13, 2010)

Statistics for 06-13-2010 13:47:09

Average: 18.24
Standard Deviation: 0.99
Best Time: 15.35
Worst Time: 20.76
Individual Times:
1.	19.23	R' B' F2 L R D U2 L2 R2 D' U2 B' D2 U' F L R' B2 L R2 F' U' B' F L
2.	17.98	F L2 R' D2 R' D L' U F2 L D2 L2 R F' L2 R2 B' D2 U2 R2 U R D B R'
3.	17.49	B L' D' R B2 F L' D' F R' B' F' D' L R' U L D' U R B' F2 L' R' U'
4.	19.11	B2 R' B' D' U B' L2 D2 U2 L2 R2 D2 U' L2 R B2 D' U2 R' U L2 R D' U2 B2
5.	(15.35)	D' U2 L' R U' B2 F D' U' L F L U2 L' R' U' L2 B F2 U L U' B2 F' R2
6.	18.27	D F' L' B2 D U2 B2 F R' U' L2 U' L2 R2 B2 F2 D F' R2 U2 R U2 B2 L B
7.	(20.76)	U R D' L' R' D' R' B' R' B' L D U2 R U' F' L R B' L' U2 F' U R' U'
8.	19.81	L' R2 D L D2 F2 D' U R2 D2 U' R' B' F2 U B2 L' D' U L' R B2 F U' R
9.	15.61	L F' R B L D' U' B2 F' L' R F2 D2 B' R2 B2 F L2 D' F2 U F2 D' F' U2
10.	18.25	B L2 R2 D2 U2 B' L' R' B F2 U B R' D' U L R' B' F U2 L' R2 U L B
11.	18.28	L B U' L F U' B2 D U2 L2 D L R B2 L' D2 U2 F2 L' U' B2 R' B' D' R2
12.	18.37	
i too tired to delete the cct scrambles.. i just used the race scarmles.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 13, 2010)

zachtastic said:


> oprah62 said:
> 
> 
> > zachtastic said:
> ...



Beautifully said. Bravo!!!^^^^^^^^^


----------



## sz35 (Jun 13, 2010)

CubeDust said:


> Statistics for 06-13-2010 13:47:09
> 
> Average: 18.24
> Standard Deviation: 0.99
> ...


יפה מאוד איתי  אתה משתפר!
and now in English: Very nice, Itay, youre improving


----------



## Raffael (Jun 16, 2010)

1.	(16.53)	
2.	20.05	
3.	18.48	
4.	19.36	
5.	20.56	
6.	18.75	
7.	18.25	
8.	21.67	
9.	16.88	
10.	(24.61)	
11.	18.70	
12.	20.22	

AVG= 19.29

i can do better.


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 18, 2010)

Avgo12: 16.95

14.60, 16.15, 17.80, 15.70, 17.46, 16.35, 18.13, 17.62, 17.91, 18.31, 17.82, 12.06 

Comments: The 12.06 was a OLL skip to a T perm and had a 9 sec F2L and is my PB!! All in all great avg for me. =) It's been a good day.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 18, 2010)

Main post updated!

nlcuber22 is already sub-15!
Just two more weeks in a row then you can move on! =p

.02 seconds is close, but no cigar. =p

New scrambles due Friday June 25th.

Current Set:
1. D' B2 R' B' R F' D' U' B2 U L' D2 B2 F' R' U' F2 D L' F' L' R2 F2 U2 B
2. L' B' L2 U2 F' U' R2 F2 D L' F U F2 D2 R B R2 L2 F U2 F' R' L2 B2 L'
3. F' B' D L2 D B2 L' B' R U' F2 U L2 F2 L' D' U' L' D2 R L' B2 L' R' U
4. D U' B2 L' D' F U R B D F2 D2 U' L' U' R' L' U' L' F' U' B R' D' F'
5. F' L D' F' B2 U' D' F' R F2 B2 R' U R2 U B' R' F' U L2 R B' L2 B2 F
6. B' U' L B2 L2 R' B' R L F2 D U B2 U2 D R D' B2 U' F2 U D' B F D2
7. D R B2 L F2 B2 L2 B' L' D' R F D2 F B' L U2 B D' U B' D2 B2 L D
8. L2 D' F B2 R' B2 D2 R' U R D' R' D' F' L2 B' U' D R F2 B' D2 U2 B D
9. L2 R2 U D2 R' F' U2 D2 R' D2 F U' B F2 R' L' D B2 L2 F2 R' U D B' D'
10. D' B' F' U L' D2 B' L' U' B' L R2 U F2 L' B2 L' D2 F' R L B2 R L' U2
11. B2 D2 U2 B2 L R F2 L' F2 U2 D R F' D2 F2 B2 U2 F L' U R2 U L2 B' R
12. R L' B R2 B' F' R2 D' R2 U' F' L2 R2 F' D F2 R D' F D U2 B2 U' D2 R2


----------



## Raffael (Jun 18, 2010)

my times for the second set of scrambles:

1.	18.52	
2.	17.98	
3.	16.66	
4.	(20.62)
5.	18.67
6.	18.56	
7.	18.24	
8.	(14.97)
9.	16.78	
10.	16.28	
11.	15.97	
12.	20.38	

*avg= 17.80*
quite happy with this 
SD is 1.29, which is pretty low for me.
14.97 was non-lucky.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 18, 2010)

Done already, weekly average video is uploading, and will be edited into this post when it is done (tomorrow morning)



Spoiler












Yummy, 1.00 SD, 19.14 average. Good for me =D

OLLs learned: 53/57
OLLs learned in the past 7 days: 14
Newly learned OLLs used in this average: 6

The DNF was a new OLL (which I went fine on) followed by a failed N-Perm, turning to slow =[

And only one sup-20! Yay!

~Chris


----------



## sz35 (Jun 18, 2010)

*Average: 15.68*
*Comment: Good avg ,No counting 17's and higher *
Standard Deviation: 0.60
Best Time: 13.91
Worst Time: 17.80
Individual Times:
1.	15.63
2.	15.13
3.	(17.80)
4.	15.53
5.	16.25
6.	(13.91)
7.	16.61
8.	15.03
9.	16.09
10.	16.21
11.	14.59
12.	15.71


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 18, 2010)

19.88,21.43,18.83,16.00,17.33,22.36,16.59,24.80,23.91,19.97,17.16,22.56

Average=20.06
(FAIL)


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 18, 2010)

*Average = 13.37*

Individual Times: 13.84, (10.68), 12.08, 13.25, 14.88, 14.02, 13.16, 12.53, 11.84, (16.30), 14.71, 13.40 

Comments: Hell yes. 1337.
On a more serious note, I just watched a video called "how to inspect for dankoen". I would recommend that you do the same, it's really helped me out. 
This is my first ever 13.37 average of 12 too, not to mention this is amazing for me


----------



## Shortey (Jun 18, 2010)

Hmm... like Kirjava said: why do people who already have done sub10/15 compete in those threads?


----------



## tanjiajien (Jun 18, 2010)

OMG, are you monkeydude1313? xD


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 18, 2010)

Morten said:


> Hmm... like Kirjava said: why do people who already have done sub10/15 compete in those threads?



I think the point is to do it 3 weeks in a row, so at least you know you're somewhat consistently sub20/15/10 or whatever.


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 19, 2010)

Average: 18.22
18.00, 19.26, 16.92, 20.86, 15.81, 17.84, (20.98), 17.12, (14.58), 19.53, 19.34, 17.47

I just got an A-V. It's pretty ballin'.


----------



## shelley (Jun 19, 2010)

Yay!

Average: *14.61*
Standard Deviation: 0.58
Best Time: 13.22
Worst Time: 16.27
Individual Times:
14.58, 15.17, 14.56, 13.44, 14.92, 13.84, 15.56, 14.54, 14.83, (16.27), 14.69, (13.22)


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 19, 2010)

current avg12: 18.46 (σ = 2.13)

17.71, 18.95, 17.87, 15.20, 18.14, 17.38, (14.56), (22.72), 21.93, 22.34, 18.90, 16.19


----------



## Elliot (Jun 19, 2010)

16.81, (12.19), 18.31, 14.91, 15.94, 15.44, 15.63, (18.80), 15.65, 14.91, 15.81, 17.63 = *16.10*

Good single...but a counting 18 . If it wasn't for the last solve, the average would have been sub-16.


----------



## bobso2 (Jun 19, 2010)

Hey, I would like to join!

I've done the scrambles of this week and here are my results:

1.	19.92
2.	17.81	
3.	18.17
4.	18.20
5.	(21.23)
6.	(14.70)
7.	18.91
8.	19.83
9.	20.36
10.	18.97
11.	18.78
12.	16.69	

Average: 18.76
Standard Deviation: 1.05
Best Time: 14.70
Worst Time: 21.23

This avg is quite good for me but I can do better. that 21.23 was just very bad, I'm sad about it


----------



## Jebediah54 (Jun 20, 2010)

1. 16.53
2. (12.81)
3. 16.06
4. 17.06
5. 15.42
6. 16.33
7. 15.75
8. 14.75
9. 16.8
10. (18.08)
11. 13.61
12. 16.77

AVG: 15.91

I guess this is a 1/40-ish average of 12 for me, so I'm happy with it.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 20, 2010)

21.38, 27.93, 19.91, 48.57 LLjkskip, 27.21, 24.96, 22.98, 20.84[forced OLL skip], 16.08[PLL skip], 22.26, 29.19, 21.59
Average: *23.82*


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 22, 2010)

Avg of 12: 18.80

18.73, 18.96, [20.34], 17.83, 20.02, 19.16, 20.20, 18.42, 19.05, 17.56, 18.05, [17.29]


Better than last week. Not bad.


----------



## Feryll (Jun 22, 2010)

18.55, 23.22, 18.00, 17.75, 19.34, 18.59, 24.90, 17.31, 17.84, 17.59, 15.91, 16.27 

*18.45 second average*

I could have done better, even though I got 0.03 seconds slower, that last AO12 was lucky. I was so screwed over in the middle, and regained the average in the end. This is about average for me now, I suppose.


----------



## Neo63 (Jun 22, 2010)

16.95, 16.47, 15.84, 15.58, 17.46, 14.85, 13.81, 16.83, 14.22, 14.44, 14.99, 14.37

*15.45 average*

Pretty good for me and somewhat consistent. Should've warmed up.


----------



## gorbi2k7 (Jun 23, 2010)

hey,i would like to join

this is my result for this week:

13.72, 17.82, 15.69, (11.75), (18.41), 17.36, 14.56, 16.03, 14.35, 14.09, 15.65, 14.97

=15.42
not too bad


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 23, 2010)

1.. *15.78* D' B2 R' B' R F' D' U' B2 U L' D2 B2 F' R' U' F2 D L' F' L' R2 F2 U2 B
2.. *15.90* L' B' L2 U2 F' U' R2 F2 D L' F U F2 D2 R B R2 L2 F U2 F' R' L2 B2 L'
3.. *17.59* F' B' D L2 D B2 L' B' R U' F2 U L2 F2 L' D' U' L' D2 R L' B2 L' R' U
4.. *17.36* D U' B2 L' D' F U R B D F2 D2 U' L' U' R' L' U' L' F' U' B R' D' F'
5.. *17.84* F' L D' F' B2 U' D' F' R F2 B2 R' U R2 U B' R' F' U L2 R B' L2 B2 F
6.. *15.64* B' U' L B2 L2 R' B' R L F2 D U B2 U2 D R D' B2 U' F2 U D' B F D2
7.. *15.48* D R B2 L F2 B2 L2 B' L' D' R F D2 F B' L U2 B D' U B' D2 B2 L D
8.. *16.46* L2 D' F B2 R' B2 D2 R' U R D' R' D' F' L2 B' U' D R F2 B' D2 U2 B D
9.. *14.00* L2 R2 U D2 R' F' U2 D2 R' D2 F U' B F2 R' L' D B2 L2 F2 R' U D B' D'
10. *17.70* D' B' F' U L' D2 B' L' U' B' L R2 U F2 L' B2 L' D2 F' R L B2 R L' U2
11. *13.03* B2 D2 U2 B2 L R F2 L' F2 U2 D R F' D2 F2 B2 U2 F L' U R2 U L2 B' R
12. 16.18 R L' B R2 B' F' R2 D' R2 U' F' L2 R2 F' D F2 R D' F D U2 B2 U' D2 R2

Average - 16.21

Anyone else do cross on F for 11th solve?
It was super easy.


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 24, 2010)

stats: 
number of times: 12/12
best time: 15.32
worst time: 21.84

current avg5: 18.72 (σ = 0.92)
best avg5: 18.72 (σ = 0.92)

current avg12: *19.53* (σ = 1.52)
best avg12: 19.53 (σ = 1.52)

session avg: 19.53 (σ = 1.52)
session mean: 19.37

times :
16.66, 19.59, 21.33, 21.57, 18.89, 20.12, 21.84, 20.01, 21.01, 18.23, 17.92, 15.32


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jun 24, 2010)

Statistics for 06-24-2010 21:11:51

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 16.55
Standard Deviation: 1.51
Best Time: 14.19
Worst Time: 19.44+
Individual Times:
1.	19.44+	D' B2 R' B' R F' D' U' B2 U L' D2 B2 F' R' U' F2 D L' F' L' R2 F2 U2 B
2.	19.19	L' B' L2 U2 F' U' R2 F2 D L' F U F2 D2 R B R2 L2 F U2 F' R' L2 B2 L'
3.	14.80	F' B' D L2 D B2 L' B' R U' F2 U L2 F2 L' D' U' L' D2 R L' B2 L' R' U
4.	16.66	D U' B2 L' D' F U R B D F2 D2 U' L' U' R' L' U' L' F' U' B R' D' F'
5.	16.91	F' L D' F' B2 U' D' F' R F2 B2 R' U R2 U B' R' F' U L2 R B' L2 B2 F
6.	15.28	B' U' L B2 L2 R' B' R L F2 D U B2 U2 D R D' B2 U' F2 U D' B F D2
7.	15.27	D R B2 L F2 B2 L2 B' L' D' R F D2 F B' L U2 B D' U B' D2 B2 L D
8.	16.59	L2 D' F B2 R' B2 D2 R' U R D' R' D' F' L2 B' U' D R F2 B' D2 U2 B D
9.	16.55	L2 R2 U D2 R' F' U2 D2 R' D2 F U' B F2 R' L' D B2 L2 F2 R' U D B' D'
10.	16.96	D' B' F' U L' D2 B' L' U' B' L R2 U F2 L' B2 L' D2 F' R L B2 R L' U2
11.	14.19	B2 D2 U2 B2 L R F2 L' F2 U2 D R F' D2 F2 B2 U2 F L' U R2 U L2 B' R
12.	16.71	R L' B R2 B' F' R2 D' R2 U' F' L2 R2 F' D F2 R D' F D U2 B2 U' D2 R2


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 25, 2010)

Avg: 16.43 *AO5 15.96 *

16.35, 19.30, 13.37, 16.96, 15.89, 18.49, 17.04, *9.04( holy cow)*, 17.71, 14.56, 18.36, 15.62 

Comments: The 9 was a Non Lucky solve. had a 4-5 sec f2l and easy oll (forgot which one) and then Jb. PB and a freaking awesome solve!
Now I can FINALLY say " I've solved a rubiks cube in under 10 sec" 
which has been my goal from the start. It's a great day. =D


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 25, 2010)

Current Set: Results Posted July 2nd
1. D2 R' U' L U2 L2 D F2 D R F B D2 F D R B D' R' L' F' U F D' L2
2. R' U F U2 L R B' D' U2 R' D' L' B2 U2 D' R U' L2 R U R' L2 D' B2 D'
3. B2 L2 D2 F2 B' D L' D' L2 B2 R D2 U F' L' D2 L' R U2 D' R2 D U B2 L
4. F' D' B2 D L' B F R2 U2 D L2 R' U2 B2 R U F B2 L' F' D U F L D2
5. B R2 D U L2 R U' B' L' B' R2 L B' R2 F' L2 R' D2 L2 U D R F R' U'
6. U' F D B2 U' B' D2 B U R F2 B D F' R' L2 B' R2 B2 U2 D' F L' D' F2
7. B' R2 F2 B' D' U2 L2 U2 B F L' D2 L' B' L U' B2 L' U R2 L' B' L2 U' F
8. B D2 L2 D U2 R U' B' U' R2 B2 R L' F L' F' B' R D2 R D' F R F' B'
9. B U' R2 U' F2 U L F2 B' U2 F R2 B2 F' U2 L2 R F D' U F' L' D' B R2
10. B2 L' F' L' R F R2 U2 B2 F L R2 B2 F' R' D U' F' D' R' U R2 D F' U
11. R' B' D' B2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 F' U2 D R' U' R' D' U' B L' U2 R D' L D' F2
12. U2 L' R U' L' D' F2 L2 R F2 U L2 D B' D2 B' L' B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 R F2


Last Weeks Results:


Spoiler










ThatGuy, I would recommend going and joining the Sub-20 thread.



Both nlCuber22 and Shelley were sub-15 this week! Just 1 more week for nlCuber22 and 2 for Shelley before they are consistently sub-15!

~Chris


----------



## Elliot (Jun 25, 2010)

16.44, 17.41, DNF, 14.50, 17.72, 16.75, 13.97, 16.08, 13.36, 15.94, 15.83, (13.15) = *15.80*
It started off a bit slow, but got faster toward the end. I used a stackmat for these solves. The cube was a Haiyan Memory.


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 25, 2010)

17.44
19.86
18.13
19.61
17.97
(19.93)
14.84
16.55
19.80
19.83
(14.72)
17.33
Average=18.00


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 26, 2010)

times:
22.84, 14.95, 19.87, 18.67, 18.23, 17.50, 18.11, 16.88, 16.54, 21.55, 15.98, 17.02


stats:
number of times: 12/12
best time: 14.95
worst time: 22.84

current avg5: 16.81 (σ = 0.20)
best avg5: 16.81 (σ = 0.20)

current avg12: 18.04 (σ = 1.59)
best avg12: 18.04 (σ = 1.59)

session avg: 18.04 (σ = 1.59)
session mean: 18.18


----------



## sz35 (Jun 27, 2010)

*Average: 15.46*
*Comment: Nice*
1. 13.40 
2. 15.55 
3. 16.09
4. 14.88
5. 15.68
6. 17.02
7. 14.77
8. 18.53
9. 15.43 
10. 15.78 
11. 12.55 
12. 16.00


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jun 27, 2010)

Average of 12: 16.55
1. (18.75) 
2. 16.29 
3. 17.48 
4. 18.42 
5. 17.24 
6. (14.63) 
7. 15.91 
8. 15.10 
9. 14.78 
10. 15.76 
11. 16.13 
12. 18.43


----------



## nccube (Jun 27, 2010)

Avg12: *14.52*

Times
1.	13.23	
2.	(11.73)
3.	16.19	
4.	11.88
5.	16.09	
6.	15.16	
7.	13.95	
8.	13.39	
9.	13.70	
10.	15.78
11.	15.80
12.	(17.98)

Yay for sub-15


----------



## gorbi2k7 (Jun 28, 2010)

14.28, 14.75, 17.06, (14.00), 15.37, 14.13, (18.36), 14.80, 16.20, 15.16, 14.68, 14.94

avg of 12=15.14


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jun 28, 2010)

Avg:16.83

13.33, 17.12, 16.92, 20.62, 17.39, 19.36, 18.40, 16.29, 15.78, 12.90, 17.22, 16.49

Comments: Pretty great avg. the 12 was really good. I'm proud of that solve. 10/10 avg for me. I'd say


----------



## Raffael (Jun 29, 2010)

my times for the 3rd round:
1.	(13.93)	
2.	18.97	
3.	18.47	'
4.	16.40	
5.	(19.75)
6.	18.90
7.	17.33
8.	17.59
9.	18.00
10.	19.53
11.	19.33
12.	16.25

*AVG12=18.08*

first solve was great, the rest was pretty average


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 29, 2010)

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 15.29
worst time: 23.03

current avg5: 18.20 (σ = 1.68)
best avg5: 15.95 (σ = 0.27)

current avg12: 18.17 (σ = 2.09)
best avg12: 18.17 (σ = 2.09)

session avg: 18.17 (σ = 2.09)
session mean: 18.34

times (reset):
23.03, 18.35, 19.69, 15.73, 15.79, 18.95, 16.33, 15.29, 16.10, 18.30, 22.31, 20.21


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 29, 2010)

Are you kidding me?
Cross on F for first scramble, topped with a pll skip!!
Solution:
Cross - x' M2 U2 M2
1 - U L' U' L
2 - lol forgot what I did at this point... oh well

1. (10.53) || 7. =15.21=
2. =17.03=|| 8.=17.37=
3. =14.68=|| 9.=16.14=
4. =15.53=||10.=16.11=
5. =16.96=||11.=15.82=
6. (19.37) ||12.=17.23=

16.21 average

btw, July 2nd is my birthday


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jun 29, 2010)

nlCuber22 said:


> *Average = 13.37*
> 
> Individual Times: 13.84, (10.68), 12.08, 13.25, 14.88, 14.02, 13.16, 12.53, 11.84, (16.30), 14.71, 13.40



WHY ARE YOU HERE?


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 29, 2010)

Gurplex2 said:


> nlCuber22 said:
> 
> 
> > *Average = 13.37*
> ...



We look for 3 weeks in a row of consistent sub-15 before we can safely assume we are really sub-15. So no flukes/easy scrambles advance us before we are ready.

Congrats nlCuber!
Good luck in the race to sub-10 XD

~Chris


----------



## Feryll (Jun 29, 2010)

Ignore the scrambles, but I was doing fine up until that retarded 23 seconder I got. I had a U-perm, too!

Session average: 18.95
1. 17.45 L F' U2 F' D L' B2 D' U' B U R2 L2 B2 F R U2 R' F2 R2 F' R2 B R2 F 
2. 17.99 L2 R2 D2 L B2 D' F2 B2 L D' R U' F' L' U2 B2 F R' B' L2 R2 U F' R' B2 
3. (24.58) D2 L' R2 B2 L2 U2 L2 R' B2 R F2 B2 D R2 U L2 U2 L D F' R2 U2 L2 B' F2 
4. 16.92 L2 F' L F' R' B' F2 D L' R D2 L2 D' U' B' F' R' F U R2 F' R L' B2 L' 
5. (14.44) U R' F2 U2 B2 L D' B2 L2 U' D F L B2 D L2 F2 D2 L' U2 L' F' L' U F' 
6. 16.51 B L2 F' U L B' U F' B D' L2 R2 B L' B' R2 D2 B' U' B D2 B2 L2 R2 U' 
7. 21.01 B' D2 B' U2 F' L D R D2 R2 L' B' U2 D2 B2 D2 U2 L2 U L R' F2 R' B2 F' 
8. 18.53 D F R2 U2 L2 R2 D R B' R2 U L' U' D F' B2 L R2 U' B L B' L' F D 
9. 23.44 L U' F B2 U' R' B' R' L F' D R2 L B' L R B2 D2 B2 F' R' D R' U D' 
10. 17.89 R2 L2 B2 U' D2 L' D2 U L' B R2 U R B U L R' D' F' R B' L' B' U2 R2 
11. 18.32 L2 U' B' U' R2 B D R2 B' F2 L' D U' F' U2 B2 R2 L2 B' R2 L D2 F B U' 
12. 21.42 B' L R2 B2 U2 D2 F L2 B U' R2 D R2 L U B' D' B' R' B L' U' F R D2


----------



## Jebediah54 (Jun 30, 2010)

1 14.24
2 13.44
3 (19.70)
4 15.00
5 17.67
6 16.06
7 17.17
8 (12.97)
9 18.22
10 16.33
11 13.76
12 16.23
-----------
Average: 15.81

Still better than last week, so I'm happy with it.


----------



## gavnasty (Jun 30, 2010)

Average: 17.10
18.34, 16.72, 17.94, (21.23), 18.14, 15.64, 16.08, (14.89), 16.19, 16.62, 19.17, 16.16

Goody gumdrops.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 30, 2010)

Average:*16.53*
14.51, 15.67, 18.21, 16.57, 19.00, 17.68, 14.62, 14.01, 15.59, 19.45, 20.07, 12.02 
number of times: 12/12
best time: 12.02
worst time: 20.07

current avg5: 16.35 (σ = 2.28)
best avg5: 15.96 (σ = 1.28)

current avg12: 16.53 (σ = 1.86)
best avg12: 16.53 (σ = 1.86)

session avg: 16.53 (σ = 1.86)
session mean: 16.45


----------



## bobso2 (Jun 30, 2010)

Statistics for 06-30-2010 12:32:57

Average: 18.26
Standard Deviation: 0.52
Best Time: 15.72
Worst Time: 23.73
Individual Times:
1.	17.48
2.	(23.73)
3.	18.58
4.	18.64
5.	(15.72)
6.	18.81
7.	17.19
8.	18.48
9.	18.30
10.	17.97
11.	18.72
12.	18.47

a nice average for me


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jun 30, 2010)

Average = 10.40

Times: 9.52, 9.53, 10.70, 11.42, (9.20), 9.83, 11.92, 9.80, (13.08), 10.64, 9.84, 10.84

Sorry if this is too fast, but I did the first solve and saw the cross and needed to do the whole average. kthxbai


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 1, 2010)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 15.16
worst time: 23.02

best avg5: 18.72 (σ = 1.19)

best avg12: 19.09 (σ = 1.54)


16.09, 20.02, 17.05, 19.73, 21.95, 19.38, 15.16, 19.73, 19.51, 18.45, 19.00, 23.02


----------



## nccube (Jul 1, 2010)

jtjogobonito: I think you sould be in the race to sub 10, not here. I'm not telling you not to use the scrambles, but please don't post the average here


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jul 2, 2010)

nccube: why not?


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jul 2, 2010)

Statistics for 07-02-2010 17:42:07

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 17.80
Standard Deviation: 1.78
Best Time: 15.28
Worst Time: 21.06
Individual Times:
1.	16.15	D2 R' U' L U2 L2 D F2 D R F B D2 F D R B D' R' L' F' U F D' L2
2.	21.06	R' U F U2 L R B' D' U2 R' D' L' B2 U2 D' R U' L2 R U R' L2 D' B2 D'
3.	17.55	B2 L2 D2 F2 B' D L' D' L2 B2 R D2 U F' L' D2 L' R U2 D' R2 D U B2 L
4.	19.63+	F' D' B2 D L' B F R2 U2 D L2 R' U2 B2 R U F B2 L' F' D U F L D2
5.	15.97	B R2 D U L2 R U' B' L' B' R2 L B' R2 F' L2 R' D2 L2 U D R F R' U'
6.	20.31	U' F D B2 U' B' D2 B U R F2 B D F' R' L2 B' R2 B2 U2 D' F L' D' F2
7.	15.28	B' R2 F2 B' D' U2 L2 U2 B F L' D2 L' B' L U' B2 L' U R2 L' B' L2 U' F
8.	18.38	B D2 L2 D U2 R U' B' U' R2 B2 R L' F L' F' B' R D2 R D' F R F' B'
9.	19.09	B U' R2 U' F2 U L F2 B' U2 F R2 B2 F' U2 L2 R F D' U F' L' D' B R2
10.	16.84	B2 L' F' L' R F R2 U2 B2 F L R2 B2 F' R' D U' F' D' R' U R2 D F' U
11.	16.83	R' B' D' B2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 F' U2 D R' U' R' D' U' B L' U2 R D' L D' F2
12.	16.55	U2 L' R U' L' D' F2 L2 R F2 U L2 D B' D2 B' L' B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 R F2


WAAAAAHHHHHHHH!! (


----------



## slocuber (Jul 2, 2010)

Statistics for 07-02-2010 13:00:29

Average: 16.82
Standard Deviation: 1.70
Best Time: 13.78
Worst Time: 23.70
Individual Times:
1.	14.58	
2.	16.34	
3.	15.06	
4.	19.22	
5.	(23.70)	
6.	15.22	
7.	15.38	
8.	16.50	
9.	(13.78)	
10.	19.70	
11.	16.66	
12.	19.54	


3 counting 19  ... But still a very decent average for me . This is my first week.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 3, 2010)

Results and new scrambles should be up soon!
Just wanted to let you know I haven't forgotten about you!

~Chris


----------



## irontwig (Jul 3, 2010)

jtjogobonito said:


> nccube: why not?



Because this is a race to sub-15, and you're already sub-15?


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 3, 2010)

Results and Scrambles are up!

Results:


Spoiler












Scrambles: Results posted July 9th
1. F2 B R' D R' U' R' L B R2 F' U2 R' B2 D2 F' L F2 B' L' B D B' R' U'
2. U L2 R' B D' F' U' R' U B2 U2 F' L' D' R2 D U2 L U2 R2 D F U2 D2 F'
3. F U B' L U' D F' D F B' D R B2 U2 D2 L B2 U' B U F2 R2 L' F2 D'
4. B D2 B' U B2 U F U2 R2 L F2 R' B' D F D U2 B2 D2 L B R U B' U'
5. L2 U L' B' R B' F2 R' U' B' L B' U L' D B2 D U2 F2 L U B2 U' D2 B'
6. D2 R2 U' D' F' R2 F2 L' F2 B2 U2 L D' L U' L' D' U' B2 F' R' D2 B2 U2 F2
7. U R' D L' U2 B L U F' B' R2 F' L' R' D2 B L' F' D' R' F' B' D2 B R'
8. B D' F2 U R' U' R' F B L' R U D L2 R' B2 R2 U2 L' B2 D' U' R F' B2
9. B2 D2 R' F' R L' U2 B2 L2 D U F U L2 B F2 L' R D R' L F U' R B2
10. D L' B' R D' L R2 U2 B L' R' U2 F2 D2 R U2 L' F2 U D2 R D' B L2 F
11. B' L' D B U' L2 B' R' B2 F' U2 R' B' U' D' B L2 U' L2 B2 D' F D F' B'
12. F' L R2 D2 U2 L2 R' D' L B' D R F' R U2 B2 U B2 D' F2 B L D' F2 L

~Chris


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jul 3, 2010)

first

1 =16.85= ||7 =15.80=
2 =15.53= ||8 (14.90)
3 =16.47= ||9 =17.37=
4 =15.91= |10 (17.81)
5 =14.97= |11 =16.13=
6 =15.25= |12 =16.17=

Average: 16.10


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jul 3, 2010)

@Chris

What was nlcuber37's average?
What does "GLHF" mean?
How many averages are we doing?


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 3, 2010)

Gurplex2 said:


> @Chris
> 
> What was nlcuber37's average?
> What does "GLHF" mean?
> How many averages are we doing?



Good Luck Have Fun
As many as you want.

I'll be continuing this until I am sub-15.

Then I shall pass the reins over to someone else.


----------



## gorbi2k7 (Jul 3, 2010)

Session average: 15.11
1. (12.41) 
2. 14.77 
3. 14.58 
4. 16.28 
5. 16.38 
6. (18.73) 
7. 14.01 
8. 17.52 
9. 15.66 
10. 13.92 
11. 13.43 
12. 14.58


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jul 3, 2010)

irontwig said:


> Because this is a race to sub-15, and you're already sub-15?



And...? Chris "The Eagle" Bird said nothing about requirements for submission. Also, if there were something wrong with it, I wouldn't have been put into the week's results. Why does it trouble you so much anyway? You don't get anything if you happen to be the fastest that week.


P.S. It was a one time thing. I was bored and had nothing better to do.


----------



## nccube (Jul 3, 2010)

Average: *15.30*
1.	17.22	
2.	13.86
3.	11.62	
4.	15.41
5.	14.97	
6.	14.67	
7.	17.61	
8.	14.88	
9.	14.09
10.	16.92	
11.	17.14	
12.	13.88

Not as good as last week...


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 3, 2010)

14.54, 18.41, (14.36), 17.66, 19.48, 15.17, 14.47, 16.66, (19.86), 16.49, 15.07, 17.15 = 16.51

I decided to try using my 4x4 as a 3x3


----------



## Elliot (Jul 3, 2010)

15.43, 17.23, 15.06, 13.88, (13.33), 15.14, (17.71), 14.39, 17.26, 15.28, 14.39, 14.53 = 15.26
Cube: Haiyan Memory
Good average


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 3, 2010)

1.22.28
2.20.65
3.20.78
4.15.40
5.23.69
6.18.93
7.18.96
8.22.13
9.19.21
10.19.05
11.18.78
12.17.30
Average= 19.76


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 3, 2010)

(8.10), 11.13, 9.09, 9.30, 10.56, (14.96), 11.43, 11.73, 10.75, 10.42, 9.51, 12.67 = 10.66 avg12

OMFG FIRST SUB15 ZOMG MY LIFE IS COMPLETE!!!


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 3, 2010)

you should be in the Race to sub 10 thread Big Green. I dont really think this is your first sub 15 average.


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jul 3, 2010)

BigGreen: I think you sould be in the race to sub 10, not here. I'm not telling you not to use the scrambles, but please don't post the average here


----------



## Shortey (Jul 3, 2010)

jtjogobonito said:


> BigGreen: I think you sould be in the race to sub 10, not here. I'm not telling you not to use the scrambles, but please don't post the average here



orly?


jtjogobonito said:


> Average = 10.40
> 
> Times: 9.52, 9.53, 10.70, 11.42, (9.20), 9.83, 11.92, 9.80, (13.08), 10.64, 9.84, 10.84
> 
> Sorry if this is too fast, but I did the first solve and saw the cross and needed to do the whole average. kthxbai



Also, you think he was serious?


----------



## Feryll (Jul 3, 2010)

He was just making fun of our speed and how we get happy because of our "accomplishments".


----------



## Gurplex2 (Jul 3, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> (8.10)



cross on L?
i went for it too


----------



## BigGreen (Jul 3, 2010)

cuber952 said:


> you should be in the Race to sub 10 thread Big Green. I dont really think this is your first sub 15 average.





jtjogobonito said:


> BigGreen: I think you sould be in the race to sub 10, not here. I'm not telling you not to use the scrambles, but please don't post the average here





Feryll said:


> He was just making fun of our speed and how we get happy because of our "accomplishments".



You people are no fun 



Gurplex2 said:


> BigGreen said:
> 
> 
> > (8.10)
> ...



I use roux. kthx


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jul 3, 2010)

Avg: 16.23

14.93, 15.71, 18.19, 18.80, 15.03, 17.58, 17.26, 10.57, 18.07, 15.00, 18.42, 12.14 

Comments: I haven't been practicing as much this last few weeks. Been busy, but still am getting great averages. =D


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jul 4, 2010)

Sigh... For the people that didn't see what I was doing there:



nccube said:


> jtjogobonito: I think you sould be in the race to sub 10, not here. I'm not telling you not to use the scrambles, but please don't post the average here





jtjogobonito said:


> BigGreen: I think you sould be in the race to sub 10, not here. I'm not telling you not to use the scrambles, but please don't post the average here


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 4, 2010)

times (reset):
19.63, 19.69, 17.79, 21.09, 18.33, 22.00, 14.22, 23.54, 18.95, 18.23, 19.02, 18.46

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 14.22
worst time: 23.54

current avg5: 18.81 (σ = 0.25)
best avg5: 18.73 (σ = 0.36)

current avg12: 19.32 (σ = 1.27)
best avg12: 19.32 (σ = 1.27)

session avg: 19.32 (σ = 1.27)
session mean: 19.25

sucked today.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 4, 2010)

16.64, 19.18, 18.04, 17.76, 19.86, 20.89, 20.80, 18.52, 17.15, 17.20, 18.20, 19.75


number of times: 12/12
best time: 16.64
worst time: 20.89

best avg5: 17.97 (σ = 0.56)


best avg12: 18.64 (σ = 1.16)


----------



## Toad (Jul 4, 2010)

Gurplex2 said:


> BigGreen said:
> 
> 
> > (8.10)
> ...



rofl.


----------



## shelley (Jul 5, 2010)

Average: 14.88
Individual Times:
13.64, 14.92, (12.05), 17.84, 13.60, 15.96, 13.42, 15.81, 15.89, 12.20, (18.12), 15.53



cuber952 said:


> you should be in the Race to sub 10 thread Big Green. I dont really think this is your first sub 15 average.



Wow, we got a regular Sherlock Holmes here!


----------



## Jebediah54 (Jul 5, 2010)

1 14.11
2 13.78
3 13.80
4 19.03
5 16.09
6 17.50
7 15.20
8 17.75
9 12.89
10 14.95
11 13.69
12 19.41
---------
AVG = 15.59

Wow... lots of good singles in there, but alas the 19s pulled the average sup-15.

Overall I'm very happy with the average, I had 2 sub-15 Ao5 in there (14.67 and 14.61). And again, better than last week!


----------



## Weston (Jul 5, 2010)

OH

16.53, 20.18, 17.80, 17.41, 18.06, 16.84, 18.52, 17.80, 18.55, 19.08, 18.48, 18.24

number of times: 12/12
best time: 16.53
worst time: 20.18

current avg5: 18.42 (σ = 0.13)
best avg5: 17.76 (σ = 0.27)

current avg12: *18.08* (σ = 0.61)
best avg12: 18.08 (σ = 0.61)



BLAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Raffael (Jul 7, 2010)

my times for july 9th:

1.	(15.84)	
2.	17.27	
3.	19.02	
4.	18.56	
5.	(19.12)	
6.	18.30	
7.	18.81	
8.	18.66	
9.	17.75	
10.	18.80	
11.	17.44	
12.	16.88

*AVG= 18.15*


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 9, 2010)

14.32, 17.84, 19.65, 18.35, 15.30, 16.28, 15.21, 14.27, 14.58, 14.95, 17.26, 16.38 
number of times: 12/12
best time: 14.27
worst time: 19.65

current avg5: 15.30 (σ = 0.78)
best avg5: 14.91 (σ = 0.26)

current avg12: *16.05* (σ = 1.33)
best avg12: 16.05 (σ = 1.33)
WHOA


----------



## Tim Major (Jul 9, 2010)

Oprah62 is faster than me WAT? But... you only started cubing like 2 months ago didn't you? >_>


----------



## oprah62 (Jul 9, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Oprah62 is faster than me WAT? But... you only started cubing like 2 months ago didn't you? >_>



Yeah I started in April.


----------



## Alifianto.Adi (Jul 9, 2010)

Average: 14.87
Standard Deviation: 0.90
Best Time: 13.17
Worst Time: 17.33
Individual Times:
1.	13.98
2.	15.77	
3.	(13.17)
4.	13.56
5.	14.09
6.	14.41
7.	(17.33)
8.	15.23
9.	13.80
10.	16.31
11.	16.33
12.	15.19


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jul 9, 2010)

Statistics for 07-09-2010 18:39:26

Average: 16.75
Standard Deviation: 1.32
Best Time: 14.72
Worst Time: 24.78
Individual Times:
1.	16.59	F2 B R' D R' U' R' L B R2 F' U2 R' B2 D2 F' L F2 B' L' B D B' R' U'
2.	15.34	U L2 R' B D' F' U' R' U B2 U2 F' L' D' R2 D U2 L U2 R2 D F U2 D2 F'
3.	17.63	F U B' L U' D F' D F B' D R B2 U2 D2 L B2 U' B U F2 R2 L' F2 D'
4.	17.71	B D2 B' U B2 U F U2 R2 L F2 R' B' D F D U2 B2 D2 L B R U B' U'
5.	17.97	L2 U L' B' R B' F2 R' U' B' L B' U L' D B2 D U2 F2 L U B2 U' D2 B'
6.	17.93	D2 R2 U' D' F' R2 F2 L' F2 B2 U2 L D' L U' L' D' U' B2 F' R' D2 B2 U2 F2
7.	(14.72)	U R' D L' U2 B L U F' B' R2 F' L' R' D2 B L' F' D' R' F' B' D2 B R'
8.	(24.78)	B D' F2 U R' U' R' F B L' R U D L2 R' B2 R2 U2 L' B2 D' U' R F' B2	too much lock-ups!
9.	15.11	B2 D2 R' F' R L' U2 B2 L2 D U F U L2 B F2 L' R D R' L F U' R B2
10.	18.65	D L' B' R D' L R2 U2 B L' R' U2 F2 D2 R U2 L' F2 U D2 R D' B L2 F
11.	15.65	B' L' D B U' L2 B' R' B2 F' U2 R' B' U' D' B L2 U' L2 B2 D' F D F' B'
12.	14.94	F' L R2 D2 U2 L2 R' D' L B' D R F' R U2 B2 U B2 D' F2 B L D' F2 L


----------



## MichaelP. (Jul 9, 2010)

Statistics for 07-09-2010 20:04:31

Average: 17.06
Standard Deviation: 1.40
Best Time: 15.15
Worst Time: 24.39
Individual Times:
1.	15.15	F2 B R' D R' U' R' L B R2 F' U2 R' B2 D2 F' L F2 B' L' B D B' R' U'
2.	16.21	U L2 R' B D' F' U' R' U B2 U2 F' L' D' R2 D U2 L U2 R2 D F U2 D2 F'
3.	(15.15)F U B' L U' D F' D F B' D R B2 U2 D2 L B2 U' B U F2 R2 L' F2 D'
4.	16.53	B D2 B' U B2 U F U2 R2 L F2 R' B' D F D U2 B2 D2 L B R U B' U'
5.	17.17	L2 U L' B' R B' F2 R' U' B' L B' U L' D B2 D U2 F2 L U B2 U' D2 B'
6.	(24.39)D2 R2 U' D' F' R2 F2 L' F2 B2 U2 L D' L U' L' D' U' B2 F' R' D2 B2 U2 F2 - POP
7.	17.38	U R' D L' U2 B L U F' B' R2 F' L' R' D2 B L' F' D' R' F' B' D2 B R'
8.	17.00	B D' F2 U R' U' R' F B L' R U D L2 R' B2 R2 U2 L' B2 D' U' R F' B2
9.	20.60	B2 D2 R' F' R L' U2 B2 L2 D U F U L2 B F2 L' R D R' L F U' R B2
10.	17.83	D L' B' R D' L R2 U2 B L' R' U2 F2 D2 R U2 L' F2 U D2 R D' B L2 F
11.	17.00	D B' L' D B U' L2 B' R' B2 F' U2 R' B' U' D' B L2 U' L2 B2 D' F D F' B'
12.	15.75	F' L R2 D2 U2 L2 R' D' L B' D R F' R U2 B2 U B2 D' F2 B L D' F2 L


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 10, 2010)

I've been pretty good at doing this every week, so maybe you guys could cut me a little slack and let me post it later today? (Saturday)

It's 4 am and I finally finished the Weekly Average of 12 on my YT channel.

Eye can haz forgivness plz?


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jul 10, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> I've been pretty good at doing this every week, so maybe you guys could cut me a little slack and let me post it later today? (Saturday)
> 
> It's 4 am and I finally finished the Weekly Average of 12 on my YT channel.
> 
> Eye can haz forgivness plz?



of course... take your time
want me to help you in this thread?


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 10, 2010)

The Bloody Talon said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > I've been pretty good at doing this every week, so maybe you guys could cut me a little slack and let me post it later today? (Saturday)
> ...



No, but thanks for the offer. This isn't super hard to do anyway, just need to sit down for a good 5-10 minutes and get it done.... Which I am doing now.

~Chris


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 10, 2010)

Sorry for the double post.

Results from Week 4:


Spoiler












New Scrambles for this week due the 16th of July:
1.	R2 B2 D’ L2 R F B2 R' D B2 L’ U R' D L U L’ R F2 B L’ B' F' U2 B2
2.	R U2 L2 F2 B2 D R' F' D2 B' F D' U F' D' B2 F2 L' F' U R' L' D2 L F2
3.	D F2 R2 L' B D' F2 D L D' F' U B R' D U' L2 B2 R' U2 D2 F' B U2 L2
4.	B2 F D L R2 U F2 B' R2 L2 U' L U' L U B L2 D2 B2 D2 L F2 R L F'
5.	R2 U2 D F' U2 F U' D2 L' F2 L2 B U' F' U' F2 B' D U F' U B2 F D F
6.	U F2 D L2 U' L' F' L2 D2 U B2 D' U2 F B U2 L U2 R' U B' D R L' U2
7.	U R2 D F' D' L' B' R' U2 F' B' U R' D L' F' R U D' R' B' U' D' B2 L'
8.	L' R F2 D U R' D2 F' D U R F' R D2 B2 D B2 R U2 F' B' D' F' R U2
9.	F2 L D' F L2 D2 R2 L B' F' U' R U' B' L U D' R L2 B D' B' F R' U
10.	L' F2 R U2 F B2 D' B' D2 B' D2 U F' D2 B2 F' L D' F2 R2 B L R2 B' L
11.	D' L' F2 L' R U2 L B R D' R' U' L' F2 B' L2 R D F' L' R2 B' F D F2
12.	R2 D L F' L2 F' L2 R' B U' F U2 F B2 L' U' L' B D R2 L2 F R2 U R

~Chris


----------



## MichaelP. (Jul 10, 2010)

You spelled my name wrong. -_-


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 11, 2010)

MichaelP. said:


> You spelled my name wrong. -_-



It happens to everyone, cry me a river haha.


----------



## BN (Jul 11, 2010)

Mr Monkeydude sounds like a complete a s s h o l e C:


----------



## gorbi2k7 (Jul 11, 2010)

12:	00:14.34	x
11:	00:15.10	x
10:	00:15.73	x
9:	00:14.30	x
8:	00:15.20	x
7:	00:14.99	x
6:	(00:13.71)	x
5:	(00:16.80)	x
4:	00:14.48	x
3:	00:15.84	x
2:	00:15.37	x
1:	00:13.89	x

14.92 finally a sub 15 average,yay!


----------



## jackdexter75 (Jul 11, 2010)

Avg 14.71


16.98, 14.88, 15.37, 17.51, 11.66, 14.08, 11.94, 13.44, 17.24, 14.05, 15.02, 14.09

Comments: Omg so I took a break this last week and I just saw the biggest improvement ever. I was gone to camp and didn't use a cube once. and look at this. =D yesH!


----------



## MichaelP. (Jul 11, 2010)

Statistics for 07-11-2010 17:17:10

Average: 17.59
Standard Deviation: 0.96
Best Time: 16.11
Worst Time: 19.42
Individual Times:
1.	16.76	R2 B2 D’ L2 R F B2 R' D B2 L’ U R' D L U L’ R F2 B L’ B' F' U2 B2
2.	(19.42)	R U2 L2 F2 B2 D R' F' D2 B' F D' U F' D' B2 F2 L' F' U R' L' D2 L F2
3.	18.70	D F2 R2 L' B D' F2 D L D' F' U B R' D U' L2 B2 R' U2 D2 F' B U2 L2
4.	18.41	B2 F D L R2 U F2 B' R2 L2 U' L U' L U B L2 D2 B2 D2 L F2 R L F'
5.	17.27	R2 U2 D F' U2 F U' D2 L' F2 L2 B U' F' U' F2 B' D U F' U B2 F D F
6.	16.30	U F2 D L2 U' L' F' L2 D2 U B2 D' U2 F B U2 L U2 R' U B' D R L' U2
7.	16.89	U R2 D F' D' L' B' R' U2 F' B' U R' D L' F' R U D' R' B' U' D' B2 L'
8.	18.72	L' R F2 D U R' D2 F' D U R F' R D2 B2 D B2 R U2 F' B' D' F' R U2
9.	18.66	F2 L D' F L2 D2 R2 L B' F' U' R U' B' L U D' R L2 B D' B' F R' U
10.	17.95	L' F2 R U2 F B2 D' B' D2 B' D2 U F' D2 B2 F' L D' F2 R2 B L R2 B' L
11.	(16.11)	D' L' F2 L' R U2 L B R D' R' U' L' F2 B' L2 R D F' L' R2 B' F D F2
12.	16.21	R2 D L F' L2 F' L2 R' B U' F U2 F B2 L' U' L' B D R2 L2 F R2 U R


----------



## koreancuber (Jul 11, 2010)

times (reset):
17.83, 16.99, 17.00, 16.41, 21.19, 18.56, 21.00, 22.38, 19.05, 18.44, 19.27, 14.36

stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 14.36
worst time: 22.38

current avg5: 18.92 (σ = 0.35)
best avg5: 17.27 (σ = 0.39)

current avg12: 18.57 (σ = 1.54)
best avg12: 18.57 (σ = 1.54)

session avg: 18.57 (σ = 1.54)
session mean: 18.54


----------



## Ashmnafa (Jul 11, 2010)

Average: 15.94

14.50, 15.50, 16.55, 16.34, (18.26), 15.56, 16.46, 17.26, 17.77, 15.44, (12.01), 14.04

About average.


----------



## Elliot (Jul 11, 2010)

15.03, 16.02, 18.65, (11.06), 15.55, 14.41, 14.53, (21.50), 14.38, 13.33, 14.83, 17.80 = *15.45*

Timer: Stackmat
Cube: Haiyan Memory

Six sub-15s . But the average had a counting 18 and a counting 17 :fp. The 11.06 was an OLL skip.


----------



## Alifianto.Adi (Jul 12, 2010)

Average: 15.52
Standard Deviation: 0.86
Best Time: 11.76
Worst Time: 17.66
Individual Times:
1.	16.42	
2.	14.28
3.	15.50
4.	13.92
5.	14.55
6.	15.33
7.	(11.76)
8.	16.22
9.	15.89
10.	(17.66)
11.	16.88
12.	16.25


----------



## Jebediah54 (Jul 12, 2010)

1 17.44
2 16.19
3 17.39
4 16.81
5 16.11
6 14.70
7 14.89
8 14.19
9 15.72
10 14.88
11 16.69
12 16.55
-----------
Average = 15.99

A bit of a slide back, but still sub-16


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jul 12, 2010)

16.03, 16.81, 18.18, 17.68, 15.37, 16.41, 15.43, 16.98, 17.39, 16.35, (14.53), (18.76) = 16.66


----------



## gavnasty (Jul 13, 2010)

Average: 16.78
(19.48), 18.14, 15.36, (14.92), 18.49, 16.07, 15.90, 16.56, 18.21, 16.55, 15.82, 16.69

Church.


----------



## Neo63 (Jul 13, 2010)

14.20, 15.98, 16.80, 13.38, 14.33, 14.95, (13.32), 13.92, 17.97, 13.71, (18.59), 14.23 = 14.95

Ugh counting 17.97..


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 13, 2010)

*AVERAGE = 19.06*
1.22.33
2.19.28
3.21.46
4.16.77
5.24.53
6.23.27
7.17.43
8.19.28
9.14.83
10.16.44
11.16.18
12.17.00


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 14, 2010)

Statistics for 07-14-2010 02:28:25

Average: 18.83
Standard Deviation: 0.88
Best Time: 16.36
Worst Time: 20.72
Individual Times:
1.	19.82
2.	18.20	
3.	18.10	
4.	16.84	
5.	18.77	
6.	19.48	
7.	19.88	
8.	(20.72)	
9.	19.38
10.	18.05	
11.	19.79	
12.	(16.36)


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jul 16, 2010)

i can't do any average for this week, very busy at work
be back next week


----------



## slocuber (Jul 17, 2010)

Statistics for 07-17-2010 20:18:23

Average: 16.18
Standard Deviation: 0.81
Best Time: 14.81
Worst Time: 18.05
Individual Times:
1.	17.84	
2.	15.05	
3.	(18.05)	
4.	15.28	
5.	16.38	
6.	16.38	
7.	15.64	
8.	(14.81)	
9.	16.81	
10.	15.55	
11.	17.39	
12.	15.53	

Week 6??


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jul 20, 2010)

hey, is this race still going?


----------



## ianini (Jul 20, 2010)

I think Chris phased this Speedsolving.com competition to a YouTube.com competition.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 20, 2010)

Chill guys, I have to keep priorities. Chillax.


Edit:
Wow :fp to myself.
Did I really just say 'chillax'


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jul 20, 2010)

i'm chillaxin'...


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jul 23, 2010)

Buzz!


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey hey hey, I was planning on doing it today. I'll fill it up after work today.


----------



## Edward (Jul 23, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> ZB_FTW!!! said:
> 
> 
> > Oprah62 is faster than me WAT? But... you only started cubing like 2 months ago didn't you? >_>
> ...



Yeah umm, dude, claiming sub 20 after only ~2 months of cubing? IMO, you need videos. naow.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 23, 2010)

Edward: He's lying.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2010PEDR01

Average of 20 seconds about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 24, 2010)

UPDATE: Finally.

Last weeks results:






Scrambles due July 30th
1. D F' R' L B' F L2 U D' F' B' D' R' F' U' D L2 F2 U' D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D
2. R2 F L B' L2 F' L2 D F2 L' R U' D2 B2 D U2 F2 U B2 F R2 D L U2 R2
3. D2 U' F2 L U' B U D F' B L R' F' R' D' B L' B' F R' U' R L2 D L
4. R2 L D F2 U R F2 U F U F' R' F2 D' L2 D B D R B' L D' F' R2 U2
5. L2 D2 R' L D2 U2 L F B D L F2 U2 F' R F' L F2 D2 R' U' B' F2 L2 F2
6. U F2 D2 F D' U2 F' L2 F' D R2 D2 R2 L' U' B2 L F U R U R2 F U L'
7. B' L' B2 U2 D2 B2 U' B F' L2 F' D' R' L2 U R' U' L F D' B D' R2 L U2
8. F' D F L B F2 R D B' L' R B2 D' R2 B' U R2 L U F R2 D2 F2 U D
9. F U R F D L F' R2 L2 F B' D F D2 L2 R2 U2 R U2 F' L U L2 U' B'
10. L R D2 R' U2 B2 R B U' F L R' U L' R' D2 B U' L D' B D' R B' F2
11. F D' F B R' L' F2 U' F' D2 B R2 B R' D2 L' U2 L' R D2 U' L R' U D
12. U2 F' U' R2 U' B' U' R' B2 D2 F D' B' D' R2 U2 L D B F D' F2 B2 D2 B

~Chris


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 25, 2010)

19.35, 20.54, 16.22, 19.75, 15.63, 19.50, 18.42, 19.09, 19.55, 19.59, 16.43, 19.01

number of times: 12/12
best time: 15.63
worst time: 20.54

current avg5: 19.22 (σ = 0.24)
best avg5: 18.05 (σ = 1.36)

current avg12: 18.69 (σ = 1.24)
best avg12: 18.69 (σ = 1.24)


----------



## Elliot (Jul 25, 2010)

16.08, 15.40, 15.18, 15.58, 17.25, (12.69), 15.46, (21.11), 16.40, 16.93, 16.90 = 16.13

Cube: Haiyan Memory
Timer: Stackmat

This is kind of a high average for me. I'm usually in the 15s.


----------



## gorbi2k7 (Jul 26, 2010)

12:	00:12.50	x
11:	00:15.77	x
10:	00:16.31	x
9:	00:12.42	x
8:	00:14.59	x
7:	00:16.60	x
6:	00:15.79	x
5:	00:16.15	x
4:	00:12.48	x
3:	00:12.41	x
2:	00:13.50	x
1:	00:13.39	x

10 of 12= 14.29

wow!the last 5 solves average was 13.12
Thisi is my new average of 12 PB


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Jul 28, 2010)

Statistics for 07-28-2010 21:26:59

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 16.58
Standard Deviation: 1.55
Best Time: 13.86
Worst Time: 19.19
Individual Times:
1.	19.19	D F' R' L B' F L2 U D' F' B' D' R' F' U' D L2 F2 U' D2 F2 R2 B2 L2 D
2.	18.03	R2 F L B' L2 F' L2 D F2 L' R U' D2 B2 D U2 F2 U B2 F R2 D L U2 R2
3.	17.90	D2 U' F2 L U' B U D F' B L R' F' R' D' B L' B' F R' U' R L2 D L
4.	14.65	R2 L D F2 U R F2 U F U F' R' F2 D' L2 D B D R B' L D' F' R2 U2
5.	17.97	L2 D2 R' L D2 U2 L F B D L F2 U2 F' R F' L F2 D2 R' U' B' F2 L2 F2
6.	17.50	U F2 D2 F D' U2 F' L2 F' D R2 D2 R2 L' U' B2 L F U R U R2 F U L'
7.	16.68	B' L' B2 U2 D2 B2 U' B F' L2 F' D' R' L2 U R' U' L F D' B D' R2 L U2
8.	15.40	F' D F L B F2 R D B' L' R B2 D' R2 B' U R2 L U F R2 D2 F2 U D
9.	16.83	F U R F D L F' R2 L2 F B' D F D2 L2 R2 U2 R U2 F' L U L2 U' B'
10.	15.18	L R D2 R' U2 B2 R B U' F L R' U L' R' D2 B U' L D' B D' R B' F2
11.	13.86	F D' F B R' L' F2 U' F' D2 B R2 B R' D2 L' U2 L' R D2 U' L R' U D
12.	15.71	U2 F' U' R2 U' B' U' R' B2 D2 F D' B' D' R2 U2 L D B F D' F2 B2 D2 B


bad start.. (


----------



## gavnasty (Aug 5, 2010)

this is late... but

Average: 15.43
14.33, 17.26, 16.20, 14.02, 16.47, (18.89), 14.48, 14.55, 15.52, 14.61, (12.75), 16.84

That's a damn good average.


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Aug 6, 2010)

hmm.. maybe i can continue this thread?


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 7, 2010)

Why are you always so intent on trying to take it over?


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Aug 7, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Why are you always so intent on trying to take it over?



same reason why you started this thread...
and i think your very busy with your youtube channel

but anyway, only 5 joined the previous round (you didn't joined).
i also quit on this race...


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 7, 2010)

The Bloody Talon said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you always so intent on trying to take it over?
> ...



I'm currently at nationals.

And what do you mean I didn't join? I have done them all...


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Aug 7, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> The Bloody Talon said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



what is your average on the latest round?

i don't know what nationals that is..
if you can't continue this thread because of nationals, i understand.


----------



## slocuber (Aug 7, 2010)

Statistics for 08-07-2010 15:07:31

Average: 15.48
Standard Deviation: 0.98
Best Time: 12.47
Worst Time: 17.73
Individual Times:
1.	16.73	
2.	14.08	
3.	14.88	
4.	16.17	
5.	15.78	
6.	16.41	
7.	15.41	
8.	14.38	
9.	17.02	
10.	13.89	
11.	(12.47)	
12.	(17.73)	


My pb


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice thread Chris. Good motivation 
Average was 16.98

19.05, 17.16, 12.84, 18.82, 19.75, 18.46, 14.21, 19.02, 15.33, 14.61, 19.70, 13.50

16.13 best a5.
I'd just done a Petrus session, and during this average, I actually made X-crosses on most solves. Not sure whether that's because the scrambles were easy for X-crosses, or just I'm seeing faster ones now. The 14.61 felt really fast, easy X-cross, not easy, but fast F2L, but fail LL.
I was focusing on fast turning, so I had a few more pauses than normal :s


----------



## marthaurion (Aug 10, 2010)

Average: 16.51
Times: 15.38, 17.90, (19.56), 16.81, 15.69, 18.25, 14.52, 14.68, (12.75), 14.44, 19.31, 18.15

12.75 was on an E-perm! woot!


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 10, 2010)

*AVG.=14.78*
17.22, 
16.38, 
11.74, 
11.27, 
14.82, 
16.03,
14.31, 
13.55, 
15.52, 
17.96,
11.85, 
16.39,
This is the luckiest average i have ever done.
I got 3 pll skips and 2 oll skips.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 6, 2010)

So is this thread dead?


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Sep 7, 2010)

yup... dead...


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 28, 2010)

So for srs, is this thread 100% dead? No one wants to resurrect it? Chris you still in? 
I'm right about 15 seconds so I wanna keep it down with this, as do other people I suppose.


----------



## Neo63 (Sep 28, 2010)

Same, but I don't think I have enough time to host this. I tried to do weekly at mf8 and failed miserably so...
but it would be awesome if Chris or someone else can restart this thread. I'm right about 15 as well so this should serve as an excellent motivation.


----------



## ChrisBird (Sep 28, 2010)

I literally have no time for this.
I don't have time for YouTube.
I don't have time for cubing.
Heck, I don't even have time to get more than 2-4 hours of sleep a night.

I have homework, school, real work, etc to do, and have no time.

This thread is dead.

End of discussion.


----------



## oprah62 (Sep 28, 2010)

Aite then someone who isn't in their prime years of HS should take over.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Sep 28, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> I literally have no time for this.
> I don't have time for YouTube.
> I don't have time for cubing.
> Heck, I don't even have time to get more than 2-4 hours of sleep a night.
> ...


 



oprah62 said:


> Aite then someone who isn't in their prime years of HS should take over.



Well, seems like The Bloody Talon wanted to keep it going. Why not take the opportunity now? The people are calling!


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Sep 28, 2010)

oopps! 
sorry, I'm already inconsistent sub15


----------



## DAcuber (Jul 19, 2013)

1. F2 B R' D R' U' R' L B R2 F' U2 R' B2 D2 F' L F2 B' L' B D B' R' U'
2. U L2 R' B D' F' U' R' U B2 U2 F' L' D' R2 D U2 L U2 R2 D F U2 D2 F'
3. F U B' L U' D F' D F B' D R B2 U2 D2 L B2 U' B U F2 R2 L' F2 D'
4. B D2 B' U B2 U F U2 R2 L F2 R' B' D F D U2 B2 D2 L B R U B' U'
5. L2 U L' B' R B' F2 R' U' B' L B' U L' D B2 D U2 F2 L U B2 U' D2 B'
6. D2 R2 U' D' F' R2 F2 L' F2 B2 U2 L D' L U' L' D' U' B2 F' R' D2 B2 U2 F2
7. U R' D L' U2 B L U F' B' R2 F' L' R' D2 B L' F' D' R' F' B' D2 B R'
8. B D' F2 U R' U' R' F B L' R U D L2 R' B2 R2 U2 L' B2 D' U' R F' B2
9. B2 D2 R' F' R L' U2 B2 L2 D U F U L2 B F2 L' R D R' L F U' R B2
10. D L' B' R D' L R2 U2 B L' R' U2 F2 D2 R U2 L' F2 U D2 R D' B L2 F
11. B' L' D B U' L2 B' R' B2 F' U2 R' B' U' D' B L2 U' L2 B2 D' F D F' B'
12. F' L R2 D2 U2 L2 R' D' L B' D R F' R U2 B2 U B2 D' F2 B L D' F2 L
17.08 (14.60) 19.00 16.38 19.10 15.57 17.81 22.18 14.75 18.46 (23.63) 17.36 average: 17.77


----------



## jayefbe (Jul 19, 2013)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...5s-12s-10s-8s)&p=876659&viewfull=1#post876659

This thread already includes "race to sub-15". Plus, at the faster levels, I think their format (20/30 sub-X solves to pass) is a more accurate and better determination of someone's skill than an average of 12.


----------

